# Is Antigua University of America any good?



## Agjsdfd (Jun 11, 2009)

Well, i was searching on google, but coudnt find any reliable infos.
Found some infos about when it was founded, and had license issues and etc.

You can say that I got "sandwich" course offer that involves Antigua Uni aswell.
Thanks guys.


----------



## Davess (Jun 17, 2009)

why are you asking gbatemp.net?




but to answer your question try:
yahoo 
ask.com

or ask students  that go there


----------

